# Grand chidren discoveries



## charlotta (Feb 23, 2015)

My grandchildren (ages 5 & 3)  have discovered Grammy's home line phones.  They are amazed that they can talk to one another in my house without even punching in the numbers.  And when the home line  rings they run to answer.  There may be 3 or 4 talking on the line (conference calling?) to the party calling me. *Boy do I feel old.  *I remember phones that you picked up and told the operator what number you wanted. I lived in such a small town that the operator  often called my name and asked how was school.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 23, 2015)

charlotta said:


> My grandchildren (ages 5 & 3)  have discovered Grammy's home line phones.  They are amazed that they can talk to one another in my house without even punching in the numbers.  And when the home line  rings they run to answer.  There may be 3 or 4 talking on the line (conference calling?) to the party calling me. *Boy do I feel old.  *I remember phones that you picked up and told the operator what number you wanted. I lived in such a small town that the operator  often called my name and asked how was school.



LOL.  I had that in St. Ignace in the UP of Michigan.  Lived there from 1973-77.  Picked up the phone and asked for the number you wanted.  Our number was 1616J I think.  But by 1975 I think we had a regular direction dial phone number.


----------



## Debby (Mar 7, 2015)

Just yesterday my one daughter and I were laughing about me being able to start stories with 'I remember when.....'  And with your examples mentioned above, we all find ourselves in the same club, the official 'old codger' club!  Don't ya just love it!


----------



## ronaldj (Mar 7, 2015)

we had a party line and four rings came in the house...a long ring, a long and a short ring, two rings and three rings.....ours was long and short.....my older brother was on the same party line and you could dial his last four number and hang up the phone and it would ring in his house two miles away, he had a phone in the cow barn and you could dial his house from the barn the same way........as well I used to like to call the operator just for the time...


----------



## avrp (Mar 7, 2015)

I remember party lines 
As for Grandchildren, they help me with electronics questions...iPhone mostly


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 23, 2015)

One of my grandchidren asked me once why we call it "dialing" a phone when you only punch in numbers.

"Well, back in the olden days,  . . . ."


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 27, 2015)

avrp said:


> I remember party lines
> As for Grandchildren, they help me with electronics questions...iPhone mostly



Oh, me too, when I buy electronics, cameras or phones , I buy the same brand as my granddaughter so she can help me if I have problems, which is most of the time.


----------

